

Logic, Languages, Compilation, and Verification Technical Lectures - jcr
http://www.cs.uoregon.edu/research/summerschool/summer12/curriculum.html

======
tel
This is better known as the OPLSS, Oregon Programming Languages Summer School.
It's amazing and the lectures each year are absolutely chock-full of gems.
Anyone interested in PLs should listen to a few if not actually attend!

------
groar
I attended the 2011 edition, and this was one of the best experiences I had
during my PhD. Lots of brilliant people, amazing lectures, blue grass music, a
rafting session, great beers and so much more. You have to go.

